
FAROO: Distributed Search Engine - mikemoka
http://www.faroo.com/
======
zoowar
Javascrippled and no response from
[https://www.faroo.com/](https://www.faroo.com/)

------
salient
This looks awesome. We need more projects like these.

------
mikemoka
let's just hope they don't get bought and shut down... =(

ps. still needs tons of work though it seems

